# Colonoscopy Questions



## IvyWinter (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi all,

So i mentioned in a diff thread that I'm scheduled for a colonoscopy on the 26th. I'm not really concerned about the actual procedure... im not sure if im being put fully under or just partially, but either way, my dr and my father (who has done at least 3 in his life at this point) told me even if partially sedated, you barely know whats going on.

I'm more dreading the prep before and how i'll feel after  The liquid diet thing, fine, i can do it and deal with the grumpiness, but I really don't know how to feel about the supraprep to clean out the system. I guess I wanted to know how long people experienced D after drinking it... and should i fear accidents on the way to the dr in the morning? I have to be there at 8, which means i have to leave at 7:15 (and get on the subway), if i do it at 4 am, will i be alright?

Also, a couple of people have told me that i'll still be running to the bathroom for a good few days after the colonoscopy, after i start reintroducing food. is this true?

Sorry, so many questions, but im so nervous about the whole thing. My dr really wants to do it to be sure to rule out any colitis or small intestine inflammation, so i know it's important. I'm just so concerned about the experience.


----------



## IvyWinter (Jun 1, 2013)

yes it's a two part cleanse. They are going to have me do a liquid diet thursday, and start the first cleanse between 5-8pm that night. then it says to do it at 5am for appointments before 11am, but i felt that giving myself an extra hour and doing it at 4 a.m. would be better. Do you think thats not enough? Ugh. The lack of sleep im going to be getting is hurting my body just thinking about it lol


----------

